# How to make bootable dvd



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, id like to ask how i can create bootable dvd. Im using windows vista and nero burning rom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

How to make a bootable DVD using Nero? - MSFN Forum


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey, i did everything as that guy explain there, but at the last steps i get error (when i drag files wich i want to burn)...

the file "xxx.xx" is larger than 2 gb and therefore cannot be stored in an ISO file system.
............................


Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To burn files larger than 2gb you need to make a UDF ISO instead of a regular ISO. See screenshot below (from Nero 7, probably similar in later versions)


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks, but as i understand if i select what you highlighted it doesnt make bootable dvd?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try it and see. I've used this UDF method in Nero to create bootable DVDs.

Detailed instructions: How to Create Windows 7 Bootable DVD using Nero - Windows Valley


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is same tutorial i cant store something more than 2gb :S


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Well if you read that whole link you will see there are other options for accomplishing this task besides using Nero.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This free program may help ImgBurn Build Mode - ImgBurn Support Forum

The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's one I wrote a few months ago using Imgburn.


----------

